# Aktivierung 165 Hz nicht möglich, kein G-Sync?



## Norokx (19. Mai 2018)

*Aktivierung 165 Hz nicht möglich, kein G-Sync?*

.……...


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktivierung 165 Hz nicht möglich, kein G-Sync?*

Hat der Monitor HDMI2.0? In seinen Daten steht nur "HDMI".
Weil wenn er das nicht kann (was ziemlicher Quatsch wäre eigentlich bei so nem Ding) gehen die hohen HZ-Raten bandbreitenbedingt nur übern DisplayPort.


----------



## Norokx (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktivierung 165 Hz nicht möglich, kein G-Sync?*

………..


----------



## HisN (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktivierung 165 Hz nicht möglich, kein G-Sync?*

G-sync nur DP meines Wissens nach.
Nur AMD hat irgendwann Freesync per HDMI nachgeliefert.
Und wahrscheinlich gehen dann auch 165Hz.

Aber auf die Idee mal das DP-Kabel auszuprobieren bist Du nicht gekommen?


----------



## Norokx (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktivierung 165 Hz nicht möglich, kein G-Sync?*

………..


----------



## Norokx (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktivierung 165 Hz nicht möglich, kein G-Sync?*

……….…...


----------



## HisN (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktivierung 165 Hz nicht möglich, kein G-Sync?*

Das liegt entweder an der Qualität vom DP-Kabel, oder die Graka kann einfach nicht mehr, oder Du musst im Monitor noch von DP1.1 auf DP1.2 schalten.


----------



## Norokx (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktivierung 165 Hz nicht möglich, kein G-Sync?*

………...


----------



## HisN (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktivierung 165 Hz nicht möglich, kein G-Sync?*

Hihi, ich arbeite an meinem Tonfall^^
Sorry.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktivierung 165 Hz nicht möglich, kein G-Sync?*

Die 165Hz sind nur mit OC des Bildschirm zu erreichen, lese einfach mal deine Bedienungsanleitung dazu, da steht alles drin geschrieben.
Ohne OC läuft der Monitor nur mit 144 Hz.

Muss im OSD des Monitors zugeschaltet werden.
Normal kannst du auch selbst bestimmen wie weit in Richtung 165Hz übertaktet werden soll, da es mit OC nie garantiert ist das alles Störungsfrei läuft.


----------



## Redrudi (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktivierung 165 Hz nicht möglich, kein G-Sync?*

Bei meinem Predator muss ich das auch.Bringt das Vorteile zu 144Hz außer das der Stromverbrauch wahrscheinlich etwas steigen wird?


----------



## HisN (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktivierung 165 Hz nicht möglich, kein G-Sync?*

Da die Wahrnehmung von Menschen sehr unterschiedlich und sehr subjektiv ist, musst Du das wahrscheinlich für Dich alleine ausprobieren.
Während viele den Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120hz noch deutlich sehen, wird es bei dem Unterschied zwischen 120 und 144hz schon relativ schwierig. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das es zwischen 144 und 165hz noch schwieriger wird, und der Blindtest sehr oft scheitern könnte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktivierung 165 Hz nicht möglich, kein G-Sync?*



Redrudi schrieb:


> Bei meinem Predator muss ich das auch.Bringt das Vorteile zu 144Hz außer das der Stromverbrauch wahrscheinlich etwas steigen wird?



Ich schätze mal dass die allerwenigsten Menschen blind unterscheiden können zwischen 120, 144 und 165 Hz. Das ist vor allem viel Marketing.
Klar, zwischen 60 und 120 ist ein großer Unterschied (den bemerken auch nicht alle aber die Meisten) und Leute die schnelle Shooter gewohnt sind bemerken ggf. auch noch 120 zu 240 Hz. Aber obs jetzt 120, 144, 165 oder irgendwas anderes dazwischen ist dürfte eher zum Beruhigen des Gewissens dienen statt einen echten Unterschied zu machen.


----------



## Redrudi (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktivierung 165 Hz nicht möglich, kein G-Sync?*

Ja,ich kann für mich festlegen das ich keinen Unterschied feststellen kann.Vielleicht müsste ich meine Brille putzen? Fazit..für mich ohne Bedeutung.Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktivierung 165 Hz nicht möglich, kein G-Sync?*

Ist bei mir auch so, ohne OC 100Hz oder mit OC 120 Hz sehe ich kein Unterschied, aber da mein Gewissen beruhigt und ich gut auf 120 FPS komme und auch gerne diese FPS nutzen möchte habe ich mein Monitor mit OC am laufen. Mit OC läuft mein Monitor auch Problemlos ohne irgendwelche Störungen.


----------

